# Looking to learn how to shark fish



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

I've seen some guys on the navarre pier shark fishing. I just picked up a 9/0 and want to learn. Anyone willing to teach me?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I will be glad to help as much as possible.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chunk out a hunk of fish....

wait.....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bottom rig, fresh fish, wire leader, hold on.


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Chunk out a hunk of fish....
> 
> wait.....


Lol tried that I'm looking for where to buy leader material how to make it and other places to go and people to go with


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Cortc4z said:


> Lol tried that I'm looking for where to buy leader material how to make it and other places to go and people to go with


 
If you have time to stop by my house sometime I can show you how to make the leaders. You can do it yourself. I have everything here except the hooks.

Most guys are fishing from the beach east of the pier. Some of them will chime in. Contact Ugly1 here on the forum. I'm sure he will show you everything.

Follow this thread if I did it right...http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/shark-fishing-friday-night~-186194/


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ifn you can't get by Ocean Master's place most tackle shops will make you some rigs. Chris V at Sam's can hook you up for sure.


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

I have plenty of hooks from Alaska that I used for halibut up there that I plan on repurposing for shark when are you available


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Ocean master can I get in on the Shark leader class?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Cortc4z said:


> I've seen some guys on the navarre pier shark fishing. I just picked up a 9/0 and want to learn. Anyone willing to teach me?


There is so much more to successful shark fishing than a rod, reel and hunk of bait. Call me anytime and I will help you out. 850-619-3203.
Gary


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> There is so much more to successful shark fishing than a rod, reel and hunk of bait. Call me anytime and I will help you out. 850-619-3203.
> Gary


 Well put Gary! Part of a successful trip means everyone comes home safe! Go out with someone that has experience handling sharks. Im heading out to the beach right now to get bait and brawl sharks. If anyone wants to meet up and fish just PM me or text me and I will let you know where Im fishing tonight. right now its looking like Ft. Pickens on the sound side. Good Luck and be safe! UGLY


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Ugly I pm'd you


----------

